# You've felt unwelcomed



## StriperAddict (Jun 13, 2021)

... but nothing could be further from the truth.  Aside from doctrinal exegesis on the proof of God, the exclusion teaching that some have heard is rubbish, and this is its counter. Enjoy ...
======

The Room of Grace is tricky business for those who’ve believed self-made excellence makes the man. For not only must we believe we are accepted, we must also learn to accept the yokels already here and the rookies who come in fresh each week! Oh, generous executives, successful pastors, and social justice workers are here too. But, there is a vast difference. These have made a life-altering choice back at the fork in the road. They’re trusting who God says they are, instead of adding up their behaviors to prove their godliness. They’re convinced they can never resolve their sin by working on it. They know their sin is never between God and them. They live in the truth that there are no “together people.” They live careful and carefree because they realize the Father is crazy about them, on their worst day. They too, must learn to rest in the sufficiency of Christ in them. If they stop trusting these stunning truths, they’ll soon return to the familiar, back in the Room of Good Intentions. For those of us weary of pretending, weary of being weary, we’ve found home in the Room of Grace. It’s where God and I live together, along with all who dare to trust that God sees us this way. Whenever you’re tempted to think you don’t belong, that you’ve failed too often, failed too big, or are not meant to be close to God—just then, someone, maybe sitting very close to you, will smile and kindly say, “That’s all you got!!!?” It’s their way of saying, “You’re welcome here.”

From the book,  The Cure - Chapter 1, Two Roads


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 14, 2021)

A doctrinal debate in an AAA forum.....with an allusion to a John Bunyan work............. bound to get interesting given the personalities in both groups   Predict an exegesis thesis in 3. 2. 1.....


----------



## welderguy (Jun 22, 2021)

"weary of pretending" ....I truly get that part.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 22, 2021)

StriperAddict said:


> ... but nothing could be further from the truth.  Aside from doctrinal exegesis on the proof of God, the exclusion teaching that some have heard is rubbish, and this is its counter. Enjoy ...
> ======
> 
> The Room of Grace is tricky business for those who’ve believed self-made excellence makes the man. For not only must we believe we are accepted, we must also learn to accept the yokels already here and the rookies who come in fresh each week! Oh, generous executives, successful pastors, and social justice workers are here too. But, there is a vast difference. These have made a life-altering choice back at the fork in the road. They’re trusting who God says they are, instead of adding up their behaviors to prove their godliness. They’re convinced they can never resolve their sin by working on it. They know their sin is never between God and them. They live in the truth that there are no “together people.” They live careful and carefree because they realize the Father is crazy about them, on their worst day. They too, must learn to rest in the sufficiency of Christ in them. If they stop trusting these stunning truths, they’ll soon return to the familiar, back in the Room of Good Intentions. For those of us weary of pretending, weary of being weary, we’ve found home in the Room of Grace. It’s where God and I live together, along with all who dare to trust that God sees us this way. Whenever you’re tempted to think you don’t belong, that you’ve failed too often, failed too big, or are not meant to be close to God—just then, someone, maybe sitting very close to you, will smile and kindly say, “That’s all you got!!!?” It’s their way of saying, “You’re welcome here.”
> ...



difficult

awkward

problematic

delicate

ticklish

sensitive

touchy

risky

uncertain

precarious

touch-and-go

thorny

knotty

involved


All are synonyms for tricky.

If this Grace Room is tricky for ill tempered lions who fight for the fight as a prize in itself how much more is it a hoop to jump for mice who jump to run away? 

difficult

awkward

problematic

delicate

ticklish

sensitive

touchy

risky

uncertain

precarious

touch-and-go

thorny

knotty

involved


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 22, 2021)

welderguy said:


> "weary of pretending" ....I truly get that part.


Me too 
How you doing welder?
'Bout time for you t post some more music up in the Something Different thread.....


----------



## Israel (Jun 24, 2021)

This one brother used to often say (and still does even though he left "his" building about 15 years ago)

"I love grace.

Because I love where I have to go to find it".

Its dispensary is so particularly singular in the Whom of its dispensing.


----------

